# Training toy poodle to go into her crate when the baby is around



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I try to make the crate a safe place. I have 3 dogs. One spoo & two German Shepherds. They will all go to the crates on their own when they want quiet time. My dogs get all meals in their crates & if they get a special treat like bones or something that might cause arguments they also get them in the crate. As youngsters mine also got restless in their crates. I mix 50/50 peanut butter and yogurt and freeze it in a Kong. It keeps them occupied and is a great treat. I call the concoction "yummy goodness." Lol

You are right not to open the crate when she cries but perhaps some incentive like a special treat when babies visit would make it a positive rewarding experience for your pup.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Good advice from poolann. Give your tpoo a treat in the crate that she only gets when company comes over. That gives her something to do that's fun and tasty.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Mental Note: 50/50 peanut butter and yogurt! Thanks, PoolAnn. I may also throw some kibble in there!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> Mental Note: 50/50 peanut butter and yogurt! Thanks, PoolAnn. I may also throw some kibble in there!!


Yes it makes it not so sticky  I think it tastes pretty good too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I like your special treat recipe poolann. OP, you already have great suggestions.


----------



## cally0611 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi poolann

Thanks for the reply, is peanut better safe for toy poodle. which brand should I use, and yogurt.. I mean, I have heard that we should not be giving human food to dogs, is this fine.

Just wanted to clarify further, or should I just get her a packaged treat. But she so used to it, I do not think she think of it as a treat anymore..she hides it everywhere around the house...


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Peanut butter should be fine for any dog, don't give too much though. I get organic, no added sugar PB. Yoghurt is great! Ember gets a frozen kong with 20g kibble (taken out of her meal allowance) mixed with 1 very heaped teaspoon of fat free greek yoghurt every day. Plain greek/ natural yoghurt is actually meant to be good for the digestion. Fat free cottage cheese is also an option in kongs, I use the yoghurt cos the salt is higher in cottage cheese but its still fine. I make the kongs up in batches and freeze them, you could have a couple ready to go in the freezer for when people come round, then just pop one in the crate and it should keep your poodle happy for a while

Dunno if you're in the uk but if so these are the PB and yog I use:
Online Food Shopping - ASDA Groceries
Online Food Shopping - ASDA Groceries


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is actually very easy to make your own yogurt. I make plain with organic whole milk. The dogs get to lick the spoons and the jars as we finish up.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

cally0611 said:


> Hi poolann
> 
> Thanks for the reply, is peanut better safe for toy poodle. which brand should I use, and yogurt.. I mean, I have heard that we should not be giving human food to dogs, is this fine.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify further, or should I just get her a packaged treat. But she so used to it, I do not think she think of it as a treat anymore..she hides it everywhere around the house...


You can use natural peanut butter without sugar added. (Mine get good old Jif....bad mom) For yogurt I do Greek or regular plain (not flavored). You really need a special high value treat for this so if she is used to a packaged treat it may not be enough incentive. 

I have no issues with sharing some human foods. Many fruits & vegetables are fine as is meat. Where I get concerned are highly processed foods (I shouldn't be eating those either) or things that are really high in fat & sugar other than an occasional treat. The thing is when you look at many dog treats or foods they are also full of chemicals or processed junk. I make my own milk bones, usually make training treats and give naturally shed antlers to my guys. When I do buy training treats or cookies (not often) they are made in the USA and limited ingredient. I really got paranoid with the recalls and illnesses cause by the treats from China.

So back to your question....do you want to give an entire jar of peanut butter or full container of yogurt to a toy? I'm thinking no because of upset tummy. Can you stuff an appropriate sized Kong toy with a mixture? Sure can!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Do you have an ex pen? That might be a little more in the open so she can be social a little bit with the kids...good for her. You could also give her a somewhat meaty raw bone to chew on or some other long lasting, delicious chew thing. Kongs are great too.


----------

